# Tasten unter X

## dbk-gravity

Ja ich weiss es ist ein leidiges Thema, aber lagsam werde ich bekloppt.

Auf meinen Rechner bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin mit der Tastatur unter x.

yuerst ging nur alt-gr nicht. Ich hab tage verplempert den fehler zu finden aber es lag nicht an mir sondern weil ein modul fehlte. was das libxkbfile.so.1 wie ich gelsen sollte man das xfree neu baune was ich auch gemahct haben. die XFConfig hab ich mir gesichert und nach der neuinstall nutyen koennen. also unter kde hab ich jetzt endlich die volle funktionalitaet aber nicht unter andern WMs. 

da ist das totale kuddelmuddel mit den tasten.

ausserdem sind keine schrifen mehr in den Menues drin. bei fluxbox ist dies z.b. der fall.

koennt ihr mir da einen tipp geben FRAGEZEICHEN

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Was steht denn bei Dir in der xorg.conf oder XF86Config bei:Section "InputDevice" drin?

Und, was hast Du in der make.conf oder rc.conf?

Zeig mal n paar mehr Infos!  :Wink: 

----------

## dbk-gravity

Ohh das ging aber fix. Respekt.

XF86Config

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

    Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"

EndSection

```

make.config

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="usb X acpi alsa apm arts audiofile avi bzlib cdr cups divx4linux dvd ethereal fbcon ftp -gnome jpeg kde mmx mpeg msql pda qt samba xmms xvid"

#FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache keepwork sandbox"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ 

bla bla...

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/

LINGUAS="de"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

```

rc.conf

```

# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="local"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

#DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

XSESSION="kde-3.3.0"

```

der witz ich ich hab parallel auch gentoo auf ein notebook installiert.  und da geht es einwandfrei. 

file:/usr/share/fonts/misc/fonts.alias

```

! $Xorg: fonts.alias,v 1.3 2000/08/21 16:42:31 coskrey Exp $

fixed        -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-15

variable     -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-15

5x7          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--7-70-75-75-c-50-iso8859-1

5x8          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--8-80-75-75-c-50-iso8859-1

6x9          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--9-90-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

6x10         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

6x12         -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--12-110-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

6x13         -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

6x13bold     -misc-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

7x13         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

7x13bold     -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

7x13euro     -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-15

7x13eurobold -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-15

7x14         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-130-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

7x14bold     -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--14-130-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

8x13         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1

8x13bold     -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1

8x16         -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-120-100-100-c-80-iso8859-1

9x15         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso8859-1

9x15bold     -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso8859-1

10x20        -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--20-200-75-75-c-100-iso8859-1

12x24        -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-120-iso8859-1

nil2         -misc-nil-medium-r-normal--2-20-75-75-c-10-misc-fontspecific

heb6x13      -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-8

heb8x13      -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-8

k14          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0208.1983-0

a14          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1

r14          -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

rk14         -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

r16          -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

rk16         -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

r24          -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

rk24         -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

kana14       -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0201.1976-0

8x16kana     -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-120-100-100-c-80-jisx0201.1976-0

8x16romankana -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-120-100-100-c-80-jisx0201.1976-0

12x24kana     -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-120-jisx0201.1976-0

12x24romankana -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-120-jisx0201.1976-0

kanji16      -jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0208.1983-0

kanji24      -jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-*-*-*-*-*-jisx0208.1983-0

hanzigb16st "-isas-song ti-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-160-gb2312.1980-0"

hanzigb24st "-isas-song ti-medium-r-normal--24-240-72-72-c-240-gb2312.1980-0"

hanzigb16fs "-isas-fangsong ti-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-160-gb2312.1980-0"

olcursor   "-sun-open look cursor-----12-120-75-75-p-160-sunolcursor-1"

olglyph-10 "-sun-open look glyph-----10-100-75-75-p-101-sunolglyph-1"

olglyph-12 "-sun-open look glyph-----12-120-75-75-p-113-sunolglyph-1"

olglyph-14 "-sun-open look glyph-----14-140-75-75-p-128-sunolglyph-1"

olglyph-19 "-sun-open look glyph-----19-190-75-75-p-154-sunolglyph-1"

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--7-50-100-100-c-50-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--7-70-75-75-c-50-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--8-60-100-100-c-50-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--8-80-75-75-c-50-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--9-80-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--9-90-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--10-70-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--12-90-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--12-110-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-100-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed--13-100-100-100-c-60-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-bold-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-70-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-70-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-80-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-80-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-110-100-100-c-70-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-130-75-75-c-70-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-120-100-100-c-90-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--15-120-100-100-c-90-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-bold-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--20-140-100-100-c-100-iso8859-1 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--20-200-75-75-c-100-iso8859-1

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-100-100-100-c-60-iso8859-8 -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-iso8859-8

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-100-100-100-c-80-iso8859-8 -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-iso8859-8

-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-80-iso8859-1 -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-120-100-100-c-80-iso8859-1

-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-80-jisx0201.1976-0 -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-120-100-100-c-80-jisx0201.1976-0

-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-230-75-75-c-120-iso8859-1 -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-120-iso8859-1

-sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-230-75-75-c-120-jisx0201.1976-0 -sony-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-120-jisx0201.1976-0

-jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-110-100-100-c-160-jisx0208.1983-0 -jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--16-150-75-75-c-160-jisx0208.1983-0

-jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-170-100-100-c-240-jisx0208.1983-0 -jis-fixed-medium-r-normal--24-230-75-75-c-240-jisx0208.1983-0

```

Last edited by dbk-gravity on Mon Oct 11, 2004 6:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## dbk-gravity

btw... was bleibt über wenn ich xfree unmerge? 

kann da vielleicht Schrott übergeblieben sein der mir jetzt das Leben schwer macht, oder ist das was anderes?

----------

## dbk-gravity

also ich hab die stümperlösung genommen und einfach xorg statt xfree genommen.

mußte dann noch mal das glx modul baunen und dann ging alles.

----------

